# The Bad Idea Thread



## MattB

Work with me on this one...

Pizza Skittles.

Red- Pizza sauce
Green- Green Peppers
Pink- Pepperoni
White- Mozzarella Cheese
Yellow- Crust

Bad idea, or not? You decide!

Then, present your idea(s) to the board for approval or disapproval.


----------



## MattB

I'm fully aware of the Bad Idea thread being inherently a bad idea. 

Nevertheless, dig this...

Hollow bamboo chopsticks, so you can use them as a straw for noodle soup. I call them Chopsucks.


----------



## Yakatori

MattB said:


> "_Pizza Skittles."_



That's not a bad idea, at all; I would expect to see something like that in Japan, where they have a lot of purchasing power and there's a strong demand for novelty flavors of otherwise popular items. The only thing I might change is make the yellow more of a cream color to replace the flavor of crust with onion & garlic. If you really want to step it up, have different, lighter, shades of green to reflect notes like oregano or basil, in contrast with the darkest for (green) pepper. The more (variety) you add to it, the more I think it shifts to more of a Jelly Belly gourmet jelly bean idea than a purely Skittles idea; Skittles should be limited 5 or 6 flavors in a group.

My bad idea: Bring back Hyde Park.


----------



## Donna

Yakatori said:


> **snipped out, 'cause pizza-flavored Skittles really does sound like a bad idea to me**
> 
> My bad idea: *Bring back Hyde Park.*



I do not think this is a bad idea. The larger, overbearing, problematic personalities who made the original HP _at times_ such an exhausting and negative experience for so many are now gone. Those of us who regularly participated that are still around are also hopefully wiser and more mature. May it be brought back, or a new iteration thereof, on a trial basis? If it proves to be a train wreck, then take it away again.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I have been on a pho kick lately and the idea of chopsucks is a brilliant one.

Leave Hyde Park in the past, please. Political discussion and the inevitable mudslinging almost killed this place. Why tempt fate again?


----------



## Tad

ScreamingChicken said:


> I have been on a pho kick lately and the idea of chopsucks is a brilliant one.
> 
> Leave Hyde Park in the past, please. Political discussion and the inevitable mudslinging almost killed this place. Why tempt fate again?



And it was always American politics. If anything else was discussed, American politics would quickly infiltrate it. So I think it made the boards feel a lot more American-centric.

I would give chop-sucks a try, though.


----------



## agouderia

Tequila rapido on an empty stomach.....


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

(nothing)


----------



## loopytheone

Donna said:


> I do not think this is a bad idea. The larger, overbearing, problematic personalities who made the original HP _at times_ such an exhausting and negative experience for so many are now gone. Those of us who regularly participated that are still around are also hopefully wiser and more mature. May it be brought back, or a new iteration thereof, on a trial basis? If it proves to be a train wreck, then take it away again.



Actually we did bring it back for a while in a slightly different form. And it turned into a train wreck and resulted in one mod leaving and me very nearly following them. Definitely not happening, ever again.


----------



## Admin

The pizza skittles would work with jelly baby jelly beans also. They already do many flavors and tell you how to blend them for other flavors.


----------



## Donna

I see my faith in other people is still far greater than it should be. Perhaps I am not the cynic I try to portray. 

You know, Matt's Chopsucks might be better marketed as Sux-Phở-U in Vietnamese restaurants.


----------



## Dromond

loopytheone said:


> Actually we did bring it back for a while in a slightly different form. And it turned into a train wreck and resulted in one mod leaving and me very nearly following them. Definitely not happening, ever again.



You brought it back too soon. The hammerheads were still around, and quickly poisoned the well. Said hammerheads have moved on, so maybe things would be more civil? Maybe? Hopefully?

BTW, sorry for the thread necromancy. I just now saw it.


----------



## loopytheone

Dromond said:


> You brought it back too soon. The hammerheads were still around, and quickly poisoned the well. Said hammerheads have moved on, so maybe things would be more civil? Maybe? Hopefully?
> 
> BTW, sorry for the thread necromancy. I just now saw it.



Maybe that's true, but honestly, none of the mods have any desire to get involved in such things again. 

I could go into why, and how it isn't necessary for the site anyway, but you all know that already. In the old days, websites and forums were less easily found, so it made sense to have a place for people to talk about these things here. Nowdays though, you can easily find a political forum/website and debate things there, where its moderated by people who actually want to get involved in that sort of thing. 

I think I have a mild PTSD with regards to how much stress and abuse I got from the people you refer to as hammerheads, hah.


----------



## MattB

Disposable Socks. Never fold a sock again!


----------



## SSBHM

Snap on pant width sections to make bigger sizes!


----------



## Joker

Flavored Super Glue.


----------



## MattB

Joker said:


> Flavored Super Glue.



Cyanoacrylate Ripple


----------



## Angelette

Neck Basket™


----------



## Joker

Angelette said:


> Neck Basket™


Please explain this one.


----------



## Angelette

Joker said:


> Please explain this one.


Pardon for the late response. But here is the description for my amazing pitch idea.

"Introducing the Neck Basket™! A versatile and economically designed basket that you hang around your neck. The Neck Basket™ is there when you need it and out of the way when you don't! Now available in two convient sizes. It's like a extra set of hands around your neck!"


----------



## MattB

Chicken Crisp cereal.


----------



## Joker

MattB said:


> Chicken Crisp cereal.


I think you may have a winner there if you serve it with waffles.


----------



## Angelette

MattB said:


> Chicken Crisp cereal.


Other way of thinking it is chicken breaded with corn flake cereal!


----------



## Angelette

Actually, this one is a good idea.

So, there's these lap pillows here in Japan. (also a booby pillow exists) What if I invented something similar? My version has a man's belly! It also comes with a heating function to warm you up during the cold weather.

Why not throw in a moob pillow? Comes with a bonus chest hair variant.


----------



## Angelette




----------



## BigElectricKat

NCAA Suppositories! Stick your rivals where the sun don’t shine! They’re crap anyway


----------



## Donna

This is either a horrendously bad idea, or I’m a size acceptance genius…there is no in between: a gym/physical therapy rehab facility chain that caters exclusively to big individuals. All the equipment is modified for tall, big, and big & tall, and even the locker rooms and showers are accessible. Staff is trained in H.A.E.S. and issues related to larger bodies. This would include sensitivity training. New clients would sign an agreement that they will not harass or fat shame other clients. No cameras and/or cell phones allowed on premise to avoid someone sneaking in to film the clients working out. One section of the main workout floor could be dedicated to big individuals only, the opposite section to tall folks, and in the middle of the two a section with equipment adjusted for both big and tall. 

I’ve got everything worked out for a business plan except a name. And a source of capital. 

Am I delusional?


----------



## Frogman

*Baby Mop*


----------



## BigElectricKat

Donna said:


> This is either a horrendously bad idea, or I’m a size acceptance genius…there is no in between: a gym/physical therapy rehab facility chain that caters exclusively to big individuals. All the equipment is modified for tall, big, and big & tall, and even the locker rooms and showers are accessible. Staff is trained in H.A.E.S. and issues related to larger bodies. This would include sensitivity training. New clients would sign an agreement that they will not harass or fat shame other clients. No cameras and/or cell phones allowed on premise to avoid someone sneaking in to film the clients working out. One section of the main workout floor could be dedicated to big individuals only, the opposite section to tall folks, and in the middle of the two a section with equipment adjusted for both big and tall.
> 
> I’ve got everything worked out for a business plan except a name. And a source of capital.
> 
> Am I delusional?


You learned me a new acronym!


----------



## Donna

BigElectricKat said:


> You learned me a new acronym!


I’m assuming it’s H.A.E.S.? I thought by now the Health At Every Size movement is every bit as recognized as say BBW or SA. If you or anyone else is interested in learning more, start here.


----------



## agouderia

BigElectricKat said:


> You learned me a new acronym!





Donna said:


> I’m assuming it’s H.A.E.S.? I thought by now the Health At Every Size movement is every bit as recognized as say BBW or SA. If you or anyone else is interested in learning more, start here.



This exchange probably answers the question why a big individual exclusive gym chain is a bad business idea - the target audiences of scale exist only in theory.

Sad and frustrating as it is, the fat/size acceptance movement has never succeeded in penetrating their concepts and acronyms even into the narrower fat/body positive community, let alone into mainstream society.

BBW is most commonly spelled out as "Beautiful Black Woman" these days in American English.

SA in English has no half-way commonly accepted meaning - size acceptance as one definition does not even make it onto lists containing over 250 options. SA in acronym search is most likely to be identified as Société anonyme - the French international term for Publically Listed Company (same in Spanish and Portuguese. Don't ever use it in German though, there it means "Sturmabteilung" or Hitler's Nazi-Party para-military thug branch).

Which leads to the next depressing reality - very few big individuals identify positively with being big and their big peers. Most would still trade the proverbial arm and leg to be thin. Which leads to perverse results like plus-size clothing selling better when presented on thin models than on actually plus-size ones because the international skinny ideal has been driven in as a true mental mono-culture.

On top of that - niche target group gyms (unless absolute high-end catering to the golden 1%) have in general not worked very well as business models - initial investment and overhead costs simply are too high. Even female centered/women only gyms - remember, their target audience after all is the majority of the population - have a patchy business success record. Mostly with cyclic waves and ups-and-downs depending on a number of factors.

By now there is another economic reality to be considered - most regular gym equipment has over the past 20 years slowly but surely upgraded (based on simple sound practical market research) the max. user weight to at least +/- 300 pounds; many go up to 400 pounds. This weight range now covers the overwhelming majority of big individuals - again reducing the possible target audience for big exclusive niche gyms.

As someone who has extreme gym phobia due to traumatic years in phys ed in school, ackowledging these economic and social realities truly depresses me, especially since I fear we're facing a severe backlash in size acceptance.


----------

